#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  الجنرال بتريوس: إيران تواصل إشعال دوامة العنف في العراق

## رويتر

فيما أكد أكبر مسؤول عسكري أمريكي في العراق أن خطر تنظيم القاعدة تراجع إلى حد كبير في الفترة الأخيرة، فقد جدد الجنرال ديفيد بتريوس، اتهامه إلى إيران بمواصلة السعي إلى زعزعة الأمن في العراق، متهماً السفير الإيراني في بغداد بأنه عضو في جماعة "فيلق القدس"، التي يُعتقد أنها وراء العديد من الهجمات. كما جدد بتريوس، الذي كان يتحدث لـCNN من إحدى القواعد الأمريكية بمحافظة "ديالى" قرب الحدود مع إيران، اتهاماته إلى "فيلق القدس" التابع لقوات الحرس الثوري الإيرانية، بالاستمرار في تزويد المسلحين بالسلاح والمتفجرات لمهاجمة القوات الأمريكية. كما أكد أن "العنف الطائفي قد يكون أكبر خطر طويل المدى، يهدد استقرار العراق."

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## feelyou

ربنا يكفينا شر امريكا
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...968#post907968

----------

